# I need YOUR opinion please



## 1houseforus (Aug 17, 2008)

PLEASE look at my photos and give advice/suggestions on paint ect. for the living room. I don't care for the fireplace, the center is mirrored. I thought of possibly bricking the 1 wall but it would be hard to match the old brick on the fireplace.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## agrace (Jul 22, 2008)

*Family room paint*

Think about putting up crown moulding. Paint a sand color. As for the fireplace--depending on budget. You might be able to find 12x12 marble in a nice color in HD or Loewes (I've seen it as low as 2.00sQ FT) and put it on the lower around the fireplace and hearth. As for above I would warp it in wood with trim and a nice mantle--that could set off a nice flat screen tv (the biggest part of the budget! HA). Don't want to hurt your feelings but it looks like red brick which was in in the 70's. Your other option is to paint the brick--I'd still put a mantle on it. Use the mirror somewhere else. I've seen people router out a 1x4 and use it for a frame around large mirrors and set them on the floor.:wink:


----------



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw something recently about stucco on an ugly brick fireplace. They added a mantle, it turned out great. It peaked my interest since my fireplace might look good with stucco.

The cut out might make a nice art niche with the mirror removed.


----------



## agrace (Jul 22, 2008)

*Stucco Fireplace*

Stucco will work. Remember if you actually use the fireplace some smoke will likely stain the upper edge of white or any color stucco. Marble gives you the chance to clean it off a little easier. You could even put marble around the area of firepit and stucco the rest. Lots of choices.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

I wouldn't DIY crown here unless you have experience and patience. The ceiling is sloped. If you go tight to ceiling and then transition to the horizontal it involves some trickery to make it work correctly. Cant advise on paint colors - just remember, paint is relatively easy and cheap to change. I would loose the mirror and look at building an mantel and an "over mantel". I would not paint the brick because thats pretty permanent. I would wrap the entire area above the harth in wood and loose the recess to facilitate the overmantel.


----------



## sargegrl (Aug 25, 2008)

I had an idea  Check out the photo, It might give you some great ideas!


----------



## agrace (Jul 22, 2008)

All you need is a nice contemporary area rug and some furniture. Good for you!


----------



## 1houseforus (Aug 17, 2008)

*Mucho Thanks!*

:thumbup:Thank you all for your input, keep those comments coming! Escrow should be closing Sept. 20th. Sargegirl how did you do that? Is it a program? I would love to try different colors in the pic like that! What do you think about blinds? Any idea the general $$ of something like that?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I really like all the other ideas, especially about tiling around the fireplace and doing something different with the mirror.

I would also build a moderately chunky wood bookshelf on either side of the fireplace and use part to store wood and part for books or display. You could even make them low enough to put a cushion and use the tops as benches for additional seating.

I'd also love to know the name of the program that allows you to photograph your room and add decorating elements.


----------



## sargegrl (Aug 25, 2008)

I used Photoshop to take the pic and I picked up online elements, resized some things and colored the walls. I know this isn't the ideal program, but it allows me to make "changes" without spending a dime 

Christi


----------



## sargegrl (Aug 25, 2008)

I used Photoshop CS3. I opened the pic, picked up online elements, resized some things and colored the walls. I know this isn't the ideal program to use, but it allows me to make "changes" without spending a dime 

Christi


----------

